# Baked beans



## smokin lou (Jun 29, 2007)

Try it... Bet you'll like it.

 1  55 oz can  Van Kamp or Campbells Pork and Beans -- Or any plain pork and beans.
 1   large  onion -- Coarsely chopped
 1/2 pound  bacon
  4  hot dogs -- Thinly sliced
 1/2 cup  catsup
 1/2 cup  Bulls-Eye Original Barbecue Sauce
 1/2 cup  Brown sugar
 1/4 cup  Worcestershire sauce
 1/4 cup  Texas Pete hot sauce
 1   tablespoon  Dry Mustard
Strain beans in large collander, removing most of the juice they were packed in.
Fry bacon in an oven proof pot until crisp. Remove from pan and set aside. When cool, chop coarsley.
Pour out most of the bacon fat, leaving a few tablespoons in the pot. Saute onion in bacon drippings until soft. Remove from heat.
Stir in all remaing ingredients except beans, hot dogs and bacon, until well blended.
Stir in beans and hot dogs.
Bake uncoverd in 325Â° oven until bubbly. Sprinke chopped bacon on top and put back in oven about 10 minutes.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 29, 2007)

You lost me with the hotdogs ... but why drain the beans is it that bad?

Instead of putting them in an oven, why not use your smoker?

Doesn't get bubbly, but has great smoky taste in about 3 to 4 hours ..eh?


----------



## smokin lou (Jun 29, 2007)

LOML likes the hot dogs, I can take them or leave them. I drain the beans because the sauce that they come in doesn't have much flavor. I don't rinse them so some of the sauce staus in there. Also if you didn't drain them they would be too liquidy.

I like the idea of doing them in the smoker. I think i'll try that next time.


----------



## chrish (Jun 30, 2007)

I love smoked baked beans,  put a pan of beans in the smoker for a few hrs and its a delight,   why would someone drain the bean blood "juice" thats what makes it what it is,  baking takes away the water leaving all the bean blood goodness


----------

